# Shader model 1.1



## Kinoka (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello to everybody!:wave:
it's the first time I use this forum then I hope I'm in the right area!

I have a problen with splinter cell video game...
Since yesterday evening I try to lauch it and noting to do!!

I have this message "Shader Model 1.1 is the minimum requirement"... but my computer is new!! is it possible that it is not adapted to this type of game??:sigh:
What can I do?

Thanks 4 your help!:wave:


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello Kinoka, welcome to TSF.

Please download and install PC Wizard from my sig. Run it and go to FILE, SAVE AS and click ok, then save the text file and copy it's contents into this thread. Also, please open your computer and look at what power supply unit you have (brand and model).

cheers


----------



## Kinoka (Mar 31, 2008)

HI!
thanks for your answer!
I did Pc Wizard and here is the result (sorry it's in french... hope it's not a problem):
For the power unit (I hope it's the right information!): Toshiba - PA 17 50 09

Thanks a lot!:smile:


<<< Résumé Système >>>

> Carte Mère : TOSHIBA ISRAA

> Chipset : Intel GM965

> Processeur : Intel Core 2 Duo Mobile T5500 @ 1666 MHz

> Mémoire physique : 2048 Mo (2 x 1024 DDR2-SDRAM )

> Carte graphique : Intel Corporation Mobile 965 Express Integrated Graphics Controller

> Disque dur : TOSHIBA (160 Go)

> Lecteur DVD-Rom : MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-850S ATA Device

> Type de moniteur : LGPhilipsLCD - 17 pouces

> Carte réseau : Realtek Semiconductor RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC

> Carte réseau : Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

> Système d'Exploitation : Windows Vista (TM) Home Premium Edition Familiale 6.00.6000 

> DirectX : Version 10.00

 > Windows Performance Index : 3.5

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
***** Fin du rapport *****


----------



## Kinoka (Mar 31, 2008)

hello!
sorry but it's a while I posted my reply...
can you tell me something?

Thanks a lot for your answer! ;-)


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry for the delay.

Try to download and install this: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/dow...All&OSFullName=All+Operating+Systems&lang=eng


----------



## Kinoka (Mar 31, 2008)

hi!
thanks again for your answer!
unfortunately, it doesn't work... :-((

when I try to install the program a windows appears saying something like: the pilot for the installation is not valid...

I think that I made a mistake buying this computer!! at least for video game!

Do u think there is something to do?

Good evening!


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Is your Vista 32bit or 64bit?


----------



## Kinoka (Mar 31, 2008)

32 bit...
thanks!


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Ok, that may be the problem then. It doesn't seem to accept the driver. Lets try reinstalling the chipset driver and then we will try the graphics driver again. I am assuming you have Vista Home Premium here, however if you don't, then _download the correct package for your Vista version_, or let me know and i will help. Assuming Vista Home Premium (32bit):


Set a system restore point

To do this:

Open the Start menu 
Open the Programs menu 
Open the Accessories menu 
Open the System Tools menu 
Finally, start System Restore 
Pick the option for setting a System Restore Point and click on the Next button 
Fill in a name for the restore point so you can find it and click on the Create button 
Click on the Close button when done


Then...


Download and install this:http://downloadcenter.intel.com/con...D=816&DwnldId=14529&strOSs=All&OSFullName=All Operating Systems&lang=eng

Restart.

Download and install this: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/con...=2800&DwnldId=15535&strOSs=All&OSFullName=All Operating Systems&lang=eng

Restart.

Update Direct X here: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&displaylang=en

Restart.

Ensure windows is up to date.

Record any errors (exactly) as they come up (if they do) so we can troubleshoot, if all goes well, try the game again. If this doesn't work then i am afraid your system is below min specs.

good luck :grin: :wave:


----------



## ActorLT (Jul 27, 2008)

bigfellla said:


> Ok, that may be the problem then. It doesn't seem to accept the driver. Lets try reinstalling the chipset driver and then we will try the graphics driver again. I am assuming you have Vista Home Premium here, however if you don't, then _download the correct package for your Vista version_, or let me know and i will help. Assuming Vista Home Premium (32bit):
> 
> 
> Set a system restore point
> ...



HI:wave: i have same problem as Kinoka :4-dontkno soo i did everything what bigfella say, i thiink now its less problem because first was shader model problem ,now when i trying run the game its mesage , like "Assertation failed: Linear Texture[ bla bla] Line: 1506 " maybe you can helo bigfella with this problem? THANKS:smile:


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello Actor

I am currently away on holiday and stumbled apon your request, what i would suggest you do is start your own thread with the PC Wizard report and a full description of your problem. That will allow one of our very talented tech people to help until i am back on board in 2 weeks. PM me then if you haven't had any help..


----------

